
Show HN: EugeneMachine – Web change detection and alert system - eugenemachine
https://www.eugenemachine.com/
======
eugenemachine
I built a website change detection and alerting system. You create a list of
URLs (pointing to text, documents, images, anything) and the system will
continually check it to see if that thing has changed, and will email you if
it has.

For example, users currently track sites and PDFs for a new request for
proposal (RFP) so they don't miss new requests and they will be the first to
know when its posted. The tracking tasks are not suitable for something like
watching a price on ebay, this system is best for longer term monitoring
campaigns.

Note: I am not a professional developer by any stretch of the imagination. I'm
building some side projects, learning new ideas, talking to new people, and
trying to have a bit of fun along the way.

Please have a look and let me know what you think. I would appreciate any
feedback (and let me know if you are interested helping to develop the site).

You should get an email which will let you login after the "request an invite"
button.

Under the hood: HTML5 bootstrap, AdminLTE, PHP, AWS, Linux

